# Company insisted on address before giving refund



## NicolaM (24 Aug 2009)

Yesterday I was in a (very well known) store, returning an item.

Their returns policy is very clear : if you decide you don't want an item, return it in it's original packaging within a specified period of time, and they will refund the cost of the item.

I had paid by Laser, and was getting refunded on to the same card.
The store refused to refund the money (all of €10) into my laser account, unless I gave them all my contact details. 
I was told that the refund couldn't be processed via the computer without all my contact details.
I didn't particularly want to give them all my contact details, as I don't want my address etc stored on their computer. It's none of their business.
I paid for something (they didn't require my contact details), and I returned something as per their store policy (now they demand my details).

There is nothing in their returns policy to state that in order to make a return to the store, that you are required to give them this information.

Given that I had the receipt, and the corresponding laser card that was used for payment, are the store legally entitled to demand my address, and refuse the refund into my card if I declined to provide the details?

There was a big hoo haw in the store, manager was called etc, who obviously thought I was just being difficult.
In the end, they issued me with a credit voucher instead.(without any further details from me)

Anyone know if there is any consumer legislation about this?

It sounds small, but it really irritated me yesterday. 
I don't go around giving my contact details to all and sundry, and I certainly dislike a company trying to force me to do so.

In the case of a fraudulent transaction, it would be unlikely I would have the same laser card as the initial payment was made from, and additionally, someone could just make up an address, so this doesn't stand up as a security policy.

Nicola


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Aug 2009)

Hi Nicola

I understand that they do spot checks on refunds as part of their audit policy. Staff could issue refunds if there were no such security checks in place. If a particular staff member gave a refund and the address was false, they might check a few more. 

Technically they might be in breach of the Data Protection Act, but if everyone insisted that they would not give their address, then the company might respond by withdrawing their very generous exchange policy. To be honest, it is a small price worth paying. You could refuse to shop there again and just shop in places that tell you "You don't like it after you brought it home? Tough. Read the Sale of Goods Act. We are under no obligation to give you a refund or to give you a credit note."


----------



## NicolaM (24 Aug 2009)

I agree Brendan, it's a really good returns policy.

I still don't fancy giving them my address though!

If you think about it, the refund was to a debit card, in my name.
If there was an audit performed, it would show a payment from, then a payment to, that particular debit card, which is traceable.
This is far more traceable than a cash transaction, as there is a clear electronic trail.

What in fact was not traceable, was the credit note that I was actually issued (albeit that it needed to be used in store).


Nicola


----------



## z107 (24 Aug 2009)

Give them a false address.


----------



## Westie123 (24 Aug 2009)

Hello,

I had a similar experience a few weeks ago, except in my case I was returning a faulty electrical item which was under warranty. They was no problem replacing the item, but they insisted that I give name, address, mobile and landline nos before replacement. When I queried this, I was told it was "store policy". Your post prompted me to call the Office of the Data Protection Commisioner just now. Unfortunately I got no definitive answer to my query as to whether the shop was entitled to demand this information. I was told that the shop should have given a better reason than "store policy", but the Office could not say if they (the shop) were in actual breach of the act. I would have to lodge a formal complaint with the office to find out why the shop wanted this info and what they were doing with it.
Not very satisfactory


----------



## CatherineB (24 Aug 2009)

In most places, you write your address on the receipt but I've been to a few shops where they input it to the computer, which is a bit weird I think. It doesn't bother me except that the person typing it in has no idea what I'm saying so that the address that's printed on the refund receipt is hopelessly wrong. What really gets me is when you have to provide your address for doing an exchange- there is NO cash or anything involved. If it bothers you so much, provide a fake address. No-one is going to check! If I was that manager, I would have thought you were being difficult too.


----------



## Thirsty (24 Aug 2009)

I have to agree, I find the name/address/signature thing a bit irritating; but given the undoubted convenience of being able to return items have accepted the irritation.

I only put town/county on the receipt - have never been questioned on it.


----------



## Cat101 (24 Aug 2009)

Penny's was the last shop which required name/address.signiture thingy from me.
I signed  it 'Betty Boo' once (to amuse myself...sad I know)..they never noticed.
It was a laser refund too... thought she would check my signiture.


----------



## ericsson (24 Aug 2009)

I used to work for a well known clothes shop and a lot of people used to just sign their address 'Dublin 2' or whatever their area code was. I spoke to the manager about this and he said this is sufficient so since then whenever I am in a shop and have to give my address when returning a product I always do the same. Have never had any problems either

Ericsson


----------



## Westie123 (24 Aug 2009)

Hello,

But the question remains; what do they want this information for in the first place?


----------



## Cat101 (24 Aug 2009)

Isn't it for employers to check 'in event of suspect employees' giving themselves bogus refunds??


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Aug 2009)

Don't forget if you are using a loyalty card they may well have your details already.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (25 Aug 2009)

Westie123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> But the question remains; what do they want this information for in the first place?


 
The reason may vary from shop to shop, but after reading the Data Protection Commissioner website, a person has a right to know why the information is being kept - [broken link removed]. I can understand why they request the information, but I think they have to supply a better reason than "store policy" as to why they keep that information in the first place.


----------



## emaol (25 Aug 2009)

As Brendan said originally, retailers have the policy of getting contact details to prevent fraudulent refunds by staff members.
As with most things in retail, a bit of common sense prevents a lot of hassle. I think the store should have waived their demand for details, once the OP expressed dissatisfaction. It's one thing sticking to store policy, but a manager doing so in the face of an obviously upset customer, is a bit "jobsworthy" and does no benefit to the store.
Once there is no loss to the store, pretty much any customer request can be accomodated.


----------



## Phibbleberry (25 Aug 2009)

Not sure why they do it, would imagine its some sort of security measure, but don't see the logic behind it - I tend to write fairly illegibly....never been asked to clarify..
..but then, my signature is my nickname (shortened version of my actual name, rather than something like Phibbleberry!) - starts with a different letter, is shorter...and no-one has ever commented when I've signed of a MC/Lasercard transaction with it (though it matches the sig on the back of the card).  
I think the tendency is to hand customer something see them scribble and hand back, and its a case of 'well, I did my job'.

When I was in the States, I went to a mall and made a few purchases in various brand name shops...was asked for address, telephone number and email address in every shop where I made a purchase!?
It was grand once I said I was a 'forrener' and they left it at that, bar one, who insisted in that case I leave my email address - and I get emails practically weekly now, with special offers -though I can't see the Irish retailers wanting your address to send out literature _because _you brought something back..


----------



## sam h (25 Aug 2009)

I don't have a problem giving the info if I am availing of a "return policy" over and above what the Sale of Goods offers.  As Brendan siad, I wouldn't like to see stores resort to providing minimum returns policies if too many people got stroppy about giving the infomation.  

However, I did have a stand off with a large Irish retailer as they overcharged me for an item and they were insisting on getting my name & address.  I could see no reason for them to look for this as they overcharged, so I refused.  The store manager was called and was insisting that I had to provide the information.  I had the bit between my teeth at this stage & even though it would have been easier to give it (or a false one), I could not see the logic.  So I said we could call the gardai and see if I HAD to provide this infomation in order for them to refund the money that they had effectively stolen off me - I got the refund very promptly, with lots of muttering of "whats her problem" and "it's store policy".


----------



## mcaul (25 Aug 2009)

The name address and preferably a landline contact number for all people you provide refunds to is recommended by revenue for audit purposes.

For accounting purposes the customer returning an item is "selling" the item to the store and as such name, address & contact details are required to ensure that if during an audit of a company's books, a revenue official can contact the customer to confirm if a refund was made.


----------

